# Chateau Gandspette



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Morning Chps!  
Sorry to harp on with this one, but after much perusing, ffi and I have decided that the first night and last 2 nights of our holiday this year will (hopefully) be at Chateau Gandspette.
From the rally photo's it looks a really nice place to end the holiday and there's a vet nearby for Dougal.

Trouble is, from the write up, we're a bit worried about "mainly sloping pitches" and "motorvans beware of overhanging branches".

Question. How am I gonna go on with a 34ft long 12ft high RV? 8O  

Ta


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

If I remember correctly and I rarely do :? 

There is an area at the top of the site where you will fit in, I suggest you phone them about it.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul


Is this where we had the two MHF rallies in France. If so you will not have any problem and I have to say I can't remember the pitches being on a slope.


stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You might like to contact them in advance by email if you are uncomfortable phoning them, armed with this:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/GandspettePitches.jpg

The block to the left is fairly level. The main, more established area to the right slopes from the bottom of the picture (high) to the top (low).

Dave


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

We stayed there on the way back from France in June. They speak fluent English in Reception so you wouldn't have a problem if you wanted to phone. They also have an area which is hardstanding away from the main field. Hope you have a good holiday.

Gina


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Just caught up with this one. Whenever we went with the RV and tow car they let us park on the tarmac right outside the reception in front of the Chateau and alongside the lawns. I don't think there was a hook up but we didn't need one. There is a water tap in the hedge of the first pitch. We only ever stayed the one night. They're very helpful. If not I still think you can get round to the pitches to the left and through the woods.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

From memory - and due to Oscar being ill I was there for almost two weeks, the sites slopes but the pitches are fairly level. I had a piece of wood - previously decking - under two wheels. Some pitches did not need anything. 

The "road" from the reception to the pitches does have some fairly low hanging trees though. 

Russell


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul, we were there last weekend for a couple of nights before returning to the UK, yes there is hard standing available, and access to it is not impaired by low tree branches, from the reception area, drive straight on keeping the boules/playing area to your left, there are a few statics on the right hand side and the RV standing is opposite them, there are hook ups and a motorcaravan disposal point is available too.

To find the vets, turn left out of site entrance, down the 'Rue de bleu maison' and it is located just before the 'Champion' supermarket.

The site has just had a new terrace extension to the bar/restuarant also both swimming pools have been refurbished, the right hand of which is heated!

If dining in the bar, I highly reccommend the 'Carbonade Flammande' absoluteley gorgeous! :wink: 

Regards MnD :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

MnD,

I think that's pitches D1 to D4 in the site plan link above. These photos are 18 months' old and the area looked newish at the time:

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

VERY many thanks to everone for all this info.
Normally we dont prebook ANYTHING in France, even with a 34 footer, we just haven't found it necessary  but withthe added complication of needing somwhere with a vet reasonably nearby this sort of info saves a heck of a lot of hassle!  

Special thanks to Mandy& Dave (Directions to vet  )
and
DA Burleigh (hearing is ONE thing, SEEING is quite another  )


Can't wait now, Cripes the next 2 weeks are gonna drag! 8O 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

